# Cherry shrimp breeding



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

I have just moved a very pregnant cherry shrimp to another tank, because why buy more, right?

Right now, she's the only shrimp in there, though, and I'm wondering if it's best to move more in with her? Also, what's the best food for baby cherry shrimp?

Haven'tbeen on in a whiledue to internet connection problems,hopefully will be on more again 

-Meghan
(35 gal with cardinal tetras and cherry shrimp, 10 gal with Pygme rasboras)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You don't have to move in more shrimp with her, but obviously, she won't become berried again unless you have a male in there with her.

As for baby shrimp, they usually just graze on the biofilm that is in an aquarium.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Shrimplets eats what adults eats. But they crave more in biofilms.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

just make sure the shrimplets have some moss or plants to hide around in.
im not sure if the other aquariums have fish in them?

also, when you move a berried shrimp do it carefully - you don't want her to get stressed and drop her eggs prematurely.


----------

